# Buying a new boat.



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Where is the best dealership to buy an aluminum fishing boat or what brand you would recommend? Im looking for 15-16 ft with 25-30hp. Trying to stay around 10-15k.
Thanks,


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

L&M Marine AL has a pretty good selecton but you didn't say where you are so they might be too far away


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sorry Im in Baker.*


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*War Eagle*

I have a 15 foot War Eagle. It's got a thing like a track on the inside for a lot of amenities. They sell them in Jay. Tough boat. Just depends on what you plan on doing with it. I'd say whatever boat you buy make sure you pick the boat first and then the power you choose after. It's your money and your boat and your way. best of luck


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Ive been looking at the war eagles nice boats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Extreme in bonifay, Andalusia marine has some nice aluminums...they have advertising on craigslist alot. Bout to buy me another boat too.....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Check out bass pro shop. They usually have a good selection.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got look at Xtreme before you do anything.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Ordered my new Boat yesterday will be here in about five weeks. Got a War eagle 648 sc. Cant wait.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pikfiredawg said:


> Ordered my new Boat yesterday will be here in about five weeks. Got a War eagle 648 sc. Cant wait.


Get it from Blackwater up in Jay? Looking forward to some shots? Ifin all goes well this weekend, I'll post mine Monday!:thumbsup:


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep Got it from Blackwater. Couldn't beat the price compared to the other dealers around.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*check out the options for that boat*

The add ons you can put on the boat are real nice. I have bought a few and I will be buying a few more. Very strong boat. I would like it to be the bigger model but I still can get out with the kids. The boys are growing like weeds.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep got it loaded. The kids are excited. Now need to get rid of my bass tracker.


----------

